# Control of Whiteflies



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

I just noticed that a hibiscus plant has whiteflies. Is Bifen I/T (active ingredient Bifenthrin 7.9%) the most effective response? If so, as best I can figure from the label, .10-.22 oz per gallon? And if not most effective, what is recommended? Just the one plant, I think, and it's several feet from the next growth (bushes). Also, is it a pressing matter?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Bifenthrin is safe for plants, grasses, etc. Use the lower range first; should work well. I don't know if white flies would do much damage soon or not. I'm a structural pest guy, with some background with lawn treat, herbiciding, tree spraying.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Apologies for the dealyed response. Thank you for the info. I'll try the Bifen I/T.

Thanks!


----------

